

Get a working jet pack for $86,000 - ca98am79
http://www.martinjetpack.com/how-do-i-buy-one.aspx

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Many, many stories about this over the past week:

[http://searchyc.com/submissions/jetpack+-mozilla?sort=by_dat...](http://searchyc.com/submissions/jetpack+-mozilla?sort=by_date)

... and 5 months ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=830868>

------
ca98am79
It has a 31.5 mile range and maximum speed of 63 mph.

